

Yahoo malware enslaves PCs to Bitcoin mining - tpatke
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-25653664

======
deanclatworthy
It's a little alarming that one of the major online newspapers in the world
can reveal such news, yet provide no substantial information on what the
malware was, what platforms it infected, and how to detect if it's infiltrated
your system, and furthermore remove it.

From what I read on the guardian, it seems that it's a Java-based exploit:
[http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/jan/08/yahoo-
malw...](http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/jan/08/yahoo-malware-
turned-europeans-computers-into-bitcoin-slaves)

More info from the original source: [http://blog.fox-
it.com/2014/01/03/malicious-advertisements-s...](http://blog.fox-
it.com/2014/01/03/malicious-advertisements-served-via-yahoo/)

